# Plaster of paris / modrock



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

are these safe to use?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm planning to use ModRoc for a few items myself then paint and varnish with either marine or yacht varnish.

Should be fine if varnished afterwards I think, but someone else may be able to provide a 100% answer


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> I'm planning to use ModRoc for a few items myself then paint and varnish with either marine or yacht varnish.
> 
> Should be fine if varnished afterwards I think, but someone else may be able to provide a 100% answer


 Thank you :2thumb: everything seems to be alright with a bit of yacht varnish


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

gecko lady said:


> Thank you :2thumb: everything seems to be alright with a bit of yacht varnish


lol, that's my theory anyway  and the one I'm planning on using.

lol went a bit crazy earlier and bought 6 rolls of the stuff to "try out" :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

ahha!!! what are you making?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

gecko lady said:


> ahha!!! what are you making?


lol actually no idea yet. I just thought I would try it out and see whats possible with it before making anything "proper"

What about yourself?


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> lol actually no idea yet. I just thought I would try it out and see whats possible with it before making anything "proper"
> 
> What about yourself?


Same really! Going to try and make a hide and seehow it goes


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

How did it go? We want to make caves for our terrapins 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

madcatfergus said:


> How did it go? We want to make caves for our terrapins
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Can you explain a bit more - not quite sure why you want them to have caves?


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

As we all know terrapins like to hide and as subsequent enrichment for their very large pool we want to create a safer nesting/dry areas for our females. We have had the issue that one of our girls has previously jumped from her ramp into her pool scraping her head on her shell. This has since required us to go see our reptile vet and putting cream on her head has been not the best experience for her. So with this in mind we would rather enclose the nesting areas by providing some sheltered caves on our dry land. They have full access to a basking pad area where their spot lamp is and we don't assume that they will use them all the time but as a safety precaution its better that they don't do anymore high dives. So in short we would like them to have caves so A: we prevent injury and B: looking at their displayed behaviours we found that they like to have somewhere safe to hide on dry land also. Hope this information is to your satisfaction 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

